# some snow in ohio



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

just wanted to post a few pics of some we got today. second pic who needs a backdrag edge?????


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

more pictures


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well it looks like fun I wish I had some to push. Where you near Parma?


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

bedford off miles rd and broadview and pleasant vally in parma area


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

nice send that south 10 miles wen your done


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was out there all day and was hoping it was in Madison when I got home but no luck.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Great to see you guys are getting some lk efect.

Nice pictures.
We are expecting lk efect of of lk Huron..
Its about time winter was here


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We were supposed to get some of that but once again NOTHING! Just watched the weather guy and he said this weekend might very well bring a SIGNIFICANT SNOW FALL for our area....whatever dude I'll beleive it when I see it. Just like the 3-5" we were supposed to get today, I think I counted 3-5 flakes,lol.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I got some pics too, just need to work on getting them sized to work.


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

stcroixjoe,
I know that first picture is the HomeDepot on Miles in Bedford. And I saw that logo you have on your truck today somewhere in that area. You have any other trucks or maybe it was you??? Can't remember. We do several lots in Bedford, Warrensville, Maple and North Randall. 

Thermos, 
I tried to PM you on LS but got no response. I see you're from Willoguhby and if you posted some pics I would probably know who you are and where you're workin at? Who did you use to scape with? Pirc? Willoscape? Erieshore? Second Nature? Only guys I can think of that use Walkers other than us like you described on LS.


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Sorry the Lowes, not HomeDepot my mistake.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

lawnkid;353586 said:


> Thermos,
> I tried to PM you on LS but got no response. I see you're from Willoguhby and if you posted some pics I would probably know who you are and where you're workin at? Who did you use to scape with? Pirc? Willoscape? Erieshore? Second Nature? Only guys I can think of that use Walkers other than us like you described on LS.


I have not been on lawnsite in a while. I have started my own little company to do small weekend jobs and grow bigger in 08, but may be working with Willoscape again this year. I worked for them for 2 years. Not unless I can get a better job somewhere else. I was a maintenance foreman there. I have been doing this stuff for 7 years. I drive a beige Silverado with Sydenstricker Landscaping, Inc on the doors and tailgate. I am trying to work on my pics from today, but cant size them to look right


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

lawnkid--thats where we were the guy i sub for has about 10 or so other trucks with the magnets on the side there at lowes we had 4 guys there yesterday my f250-green 2500-red 2500-and a white dump4500


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

I think that's the closest I've seen someone on here...I live 10minutes from that Lowes.

It must be a ***** to have to drive from broadview to miles everytime it snows, 480 has tendency to move at about 10mph.

Trucks looking good though!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are some of mine from the Willoughby area


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is one more out in Perry


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Thermos 
You lucky dog payup I will get some snow ONE day.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

what was to total snow fall for you guys?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Nice*

Must have been south perry. Sure wasn't by the lake. Lucky if we got an inch.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I got a total of maybe 3 inches. They are saying another possible snow event fridaypayup f250man, that was off of lane road, by my dad's house. He had at max 2 inches. I hope more is on the way:redbounce


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Tom,
I have yet to see your truck out but I know those pics are from the corner of Lost Nation and Pelton Rd. by the Chagrin. Man was that thing high!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

You should have seen the Grand river!!! That river was really up there. I just got it lettered up last week. You will see me around more and more now. And yes those pics are at the corner of lost nation and pelton


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

Plow King;353788 said:


> I think that's the closest I've seen someone on here...I live 10minutes from that Lowes.
> 
> It must be a ***** to have to drive from broadview to miles everytime it snows, 480 has tendency to move at about 10mph.
> 
> Trucks looking good though!


we start at miles then broadview then strongsville two stops there (take the back roads there) then ?????


----------

